# Test level 170.  Help!



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I think walking in highway traffic is another option to consider.


----------



## Wannabbigger (Oct 4, 2022)

Great I can see it now, I'm gonna get caught in a miles long backlog probably with a full bladder.


lifter6973 said:


> I think walking in highway traffic is another option to consider.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Oct 4, 2022)

Wonder how your doctor would feel with a nonfunctioning HPTA. Maybe they'd eat some flintstone gummies.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


This is great. You think your doctor is full of BS but you'll listen to advice from the internet.

Try a clinic if you want. Or listen to your doc. Your test levels didn't all of a sudden plummet to 170. There's no need to panic. Do some research. Are you done having kids? Does the idea of pinning weekly for the rest of your life (at least another 40 years) sound ok with you?

Vitamin D could help. It's not a vitamin. It's a pre-cursor for all your sex hormones.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


Do what your doctor says. If you don't like this doc's approach, seek a second opinion from an endocrinologist.

Also, this might be a good opportunity to address any lifestyle factors that could be impacting your HPTA.

Things like alcohol use, poor sleep, etc. can have a substantial impact.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think walking in highway traffic is another option to consider.


Thought about that lol


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


That's easy, he won't. There's no reality where your test is THAT low and a Vitamin will put it at good levels. You either go to a TRT Doc and get taken care of right, or do it on your own. If you don't have an issue doing it on your own, that's the best financial way to do it, just don't buy shit.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is great. You think your doctor is full of BS but you'll listen to advice from the internet.
> 
> Try a clinic if you want. Or listen to your doc. Your test levels didn't all of a sudden plummet to 170. There's no need to panic. Do some research. Are you done having kids? Does the idea of pinning weekly for the rest of your life (at least another 40 years) sound ok with you?
> 
> Vitamin D could help. It's not a vitamin. It's a pre-cursor for all your sex hormones.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is great. You think your doctor is full of BS but you'll listen to advice from the internet.
> 
> Try a clinic if you want. Or listen to your doc. Your test levels didn't all of a sudden plummet to 170. There's no need to panic. Do some research. Are you done having kids? Does the idea of pinning weekly for the rest of your life (at least another 40 years) sound ok with you?
> 
> Vitamin D could help. It's not a vitamin. It's a pre-cursor for all your sex hormones.


From my understanding most family doctors don’t have the best track record for properly treating low T. Plus the research I did on how vitamin D effects T levels didn’t seem too promising. I’m seeking advice from people with experience but not necessarily gonna take it. 

it didn’t happen all of a sudden. I’ve noticed t decline in over the past couple years. When I stopped wanting to fuck I decided to get it checked out. Already have four kids no need for more lol yea I think I could live with pinning twice a week.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Do what your doctor says. If you don't like this doc's approach, seek a second opinion from an endocrinologist.
> 
> Also, this might be a good opportunity to address any lifestyle factors that could be impacting your HPTA.
> 
> Things like alcohol use, poor sleep, etc. can have a substantial impact.


Thanks for the input. I don’t drink much maybe 1 or two days a month if that. I fall asleep quick and stay asleep for the most part but I’m still tired AF. I nod off driving to and from work


----------



## TODAY (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Thanks for the input. I don’t drink much maybe 1 or two days a month if that. I fall asleep quick and stay asleep for the most part but I’m still tired AF. I nod off driving to and from work


How overweight are you?

What does your "decent diet" look like on an average day?


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> That's easy, he won't. There's no reality where your test is THAT low and a Vitamin will put it at good levels. You either go to a TRT Doc and get taken care of right, or do it on your own. If you don't have an issue doing it on your own, that's the best financial way to do it, just don't buy shit.


That’s what I was thinking.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


Don’t start trt yourself..
Stupid fucking thought.

If you are really deficient the. You need to be on trt for life.

A clinic is expensive.
Relying on UG test is hit or miss.

Fuck your gp 
Fuck the clinics.
Fuck a Endo.

Go see a urologist… take your blood work with you.
Tell them you are having a hard time doing normal everyday things.

Tell him you are lethargic and blah blah blah..
Then tell him you are having ED..
This is a big deal to urologists.

He will prob want to start you on the gel or some bullshit.
Tell him you want injections..
If he won’t give it to you go to another urologist who will.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How overweight are you?
> 
> What does your "decent diet" look like on an average day?


I’m 6ft 280lbs but not a lazy 280 lol. I started lifting when I was 16 got into power lifting in my early twenties after a few injuries I stopped trying to lift heavy. Continued that up until about 2 years ago when I lost the motivation to fit the gym in my schedule. but I’m still pretty active with work and my kids. Diet is mostly chicken beef anything green (love vegetables) rice or pasta water and black coffee.  Don’t drink a lot of soda or beer. Occasional sweet and fast food when my schedule is tight.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)

Did you use aas in the past?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> From my understanding most family doctors don’t have the best track record for properly treating low T. Plus the research I did on how vitamin D effects T levels didn’t seem too promising. I’m seeking advice from people with experience but not necessarily gonna take it.
> 
> it didn’t happen all of a sudden. I’ve noticed t decline in over the past couple years. When I stopped wanting to fuck I decided to get it checked out. Already have four kids no need for more lol yea I think I could live with pinning twice a week.


Ok. Are you looking for medical insurance to possibly pay? Because to do that you’d have better success going thru a primary care physician. Even to just humor him to get a referral for a urologist or an endocrinologist. 

If you don’t mind paying then go thru a clinic. It gets expensive though just to warn you. 

Lastly, if you want to go self-prescribed, then read everything about it. There’s lots of info here and it’s not always a one-size fits all. You’ll need to be disciplined about getting your own blood work and planning ahead to make sure you have everything on hand. It’s not all that difficult but read thru some of the threads here and you’ll see how over-complicated some guys can make it. 

I agree that your T-levels suck and you shouldn’t settle for that. So you’re right for doing the research on your own but YOU need to become an expert for this to really work. Asking advice is cool, that’s what forums are for and there’s a lot of good dudes that will give you free advice. There’s a lot of guys that don’t follow the advice and instead play the blame game. Please don’t be that guy.


----------



## TurboJet (Oct 5, 2022)

Wow that's very low for your age. I'm 34 and was at 468/8.6. I went to a clinic, which is the current equivalent of a pill mill for hormones. He started me at 200mg per ml every 3.5 days. If you have been reading that's basically a cycle. I knew that starting out but ran with it till i got my second labs. I'm going to attach mine below.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> I’m 6ft 280lbs but not a lazy 280 lol. I started lifting when I was 16 got into power lifting in my early twenties after a few injuries I stopped trying to lift heavy. Continued that up until about 2 years ago when I lost the motivation to fit the gym in my schedule. but I’m still pretty active with work and my kids. Diet is mostly chicken beef anything green (love vegetables) rice or pasta water and black coffee.  Don’t drink a lot of soda or beer. Occasional sweet and fast food when my schedule is tight.


That’s heavy. Work on losing some weight. TRT isn’t a magic pill that will take care of everything all at once. Being disciplined and consistent with diet and training carries over to other parts of your life. We’re all busy. Make time if it’s important.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> Wow that's very low for your age. I'm 34 and was at 468/8.6. I went to a clinic, which is the current equivalent of a pill mill for hormones. He started me at 200mg per ml every 3.5 days. If you have been reading that's basically a cycle. I knew that starting out but ran with it till i got my second labs. I'm going to attach mine below.


Is the doc at the clinic going to keep you at that dose?


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Did you use aas in the past?


I did. Two cycles. First one was 500 test a week for 10 weeks. With HCG. Then pct. At 24. Second one was at 25. Same as above with Dbol for 4 weeks. I seemed fine up until about two years ago. I know it was stupid to start at a young age but what do you do when you buddy’s are getting jacked and you’re just waking around with a natty card lol


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 4, 2022)

Test level is at 170. 32 y/o male. Diet is decent haven’t been to the gym in 2 years but my job is very physical. I’ve done the research and have decided to go on Trt. My family doctor wants me to take vitamin D for 6 weeks and retest which I think is BS. Even then I don’t know if he will put me on a sensible Trt dosage. My question is should I hold out on my doc? Go to a clinic? Or self Trt? I can get test and pay for blood work out of pocket. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s heavy. Work on losing some weight. TRT isn’t a magic pill that will take care of everything all at once. Being disciplined and consistent with diet and training carries over to other parts of your life. We’re all busy. Make time if it’s important.


I agree. I know it’s not a magic pill but  I need some energy lol. After work where I do quite a bit of lifting and carrying up and down stairs I’m beat. I do plan on making some changes after finding this out. Thank you


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think walking in highway traffic is another option to consider.



You need this thread and Jesus.






						How we've been treating other members. Please read!!!
					

Ok guys, we've gone a little too far with the poor treatment of members, most notably recently, new members in their intro threads. There have been internal discussions, and it's been deemed unacceptable, and it has to stop. Here's the board's Rule #1 for all those unfamiliar..   Rule #1. Every...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Are you looking for medical insurance to possibly pay? Because to do that you’d have better success going thru a primary care physician. Even to just humor him to get a referral for a urologist or an endocrinologist.
> 
> If you don’t mind paying then go thru a clinic. It gets expensive though just to warn you.
> 
> ...


I understand. I appreciate you replying before I decide to do it myself I plan on reading a lot more.


----------



## buck (Oct 5, 2022)

If it made the Dr happy i would do the 6 weeks. And get a legitimate script. It is only 6 weeks. To get a clinic or endo  etc will take some time. In the future you may be happy to have it. Insurance can cover tests etc. You will have a documented medical condition in your file forever.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

Deeznutz32 said:


> Thanks for the input. I don’t drink much maybe 1 or two days a month if that. I fall asleep quick and stay asleep for the most part but I’m still tired AF. I nod off driving to and from work


Ok something jumped out at me here. Nodding off while driving to and from work is not the kind of lethargy caused by low T. Low T can make you feel lazy and unmotivated but not normally narcoleptic. Have you been tested for sleep apnea? You may think you are sleeping well but in fact are not.


----------



## Deeznutz32 (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Ok something jumped out at me here. Nodding off while driving to and from work is not the kind of lethargy caused by low T. Low T can make you feel lazy and unmotivated but not normally narcoleptic. Have you been tested for sleep apnea? You may think you are sleeping well but in fact are not.



I have. Doc said I was good in that department 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 5, 2022)

TurboJet said:


> Wow that's very low for your age. I'm 34 and was at 468/8.6. I went to a clinic, which is the current equivalent of a pill mill for hormones. He started me at 200mg per ml every 3.5 days. If you have been reading that's basically a cycle. I knew that starting out but ran with it till i got my second labs. I'm going to attach mine below.


You mean 200mg weekly split into every 3.5 days? My doc is cool with me in the 1200 range and thats 250mg/wk. 400mg week is definitely cycle level, thatd have me In the high 2000's.


----------



## TurboJet (Oct 6, 2022)

Nope 400mg a week, 200mg twice a week. If you look at my tests I was over 1500 which is what that labs max is.


----------

